# Alpha ambulance pay



## Nshadows (Aug 5, 2012)

Does anyone have an idea of what alpha ambulance would pay an EMT-B? I have a few interviews set up and im looking at Lynch and Alpha right now just untill i get in with AMR. the only reason im looking at alpha is because im based out of riverside, and what with gas the way it is now, i dont want to be making 8.00 at lynch and having to commute. my truck would eat through a whole paycheck. :sad:


----------



## Imacho (Aug 5, 2012)

I worked for alpha for a year. The last i heard, they were planning on shutting down riv div. They had to lay off a few employees after the medicare fraud accusation. So if you do get hired, most likely will be the LA div. But they started some at like $8.75 or so.


----------



## Nshadows (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply, yeah i just heard about that today! Thats nuts. The guy ive been speaking with says that riverside is hiring which is great, its what i want. But 8 is so low! My god...for the price of the acadamy and all the certs and fees just to be in a potision to get hired, it would take me me months to even earn back what i invested in this career :/


----------



## Imacho (Aug 5, 2012)

Ya welcome to EMS.


----------



## looker (Aug 7, 2012)

I thought they were only running 4 in la and selling the rest? That is what I been hearing. I know they have OC division, not sure how that is doing.


----------



## blackcloud (Aug 9, 2012)

*Pay*

I worked there for almost two years, when i got hired i started at $10.00 it was based on experience. if it will be your first job, it will be low. if you have experience then it will be higher. it depends.


----------



## Woodtownemt (Aug 10, 2012)

My advice would be to stay away. It is a job but you can become tainted to other companies for working here after the whole fraud thing. Their la permits were denied in july and from what I heard they still run in riverside. I have had plenty of interviews and all ask about alpha think tha is why I have no call backs. If possible find a more reputable company then one on the 7o clock news for fraud. It'll pay off in the long one.


----------



## Metro EMS News (Sep 16, 2012)

*Alpha Ambulance Application is Denied*

Alpha Ambulance is no longer able to operate in the County of Los Angeles, as posted by the EMSA on 09/12/2012. Those interested, may find supporting documentation at the County of Los Angeles' DHS EMSA site.
It is unclear whether any interim or grace operating period for Alpha is allowed, however, the County of Los Angeles has begun its process of requiring all companies to apply and license with the EMSA (Emergency Medical Services Agency).
If there are any EMT's for Alpha Ambulance who want to respond to this news, I'd be interested in hearing how things have progressed since 09/12/2012.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 16, 2012)

http://ems.dhs.lacounty.gov/AmbulanceLicensing/Alpha_App.pdf


----------

